# Ghrp-6



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Plan on starting with 3x100mcg shots

upon waking.

After work out.

Before bed.

Is this the correct timing?

How long can this be ran for?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

thats good timing n doses mate...

you can run it for long time...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Instead of 20 oxys threads a day now it's 20 GHRP 6 threads pmsl. That's fine what you said mate.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

WRT said:


> Instead of 20 oxys threads a day now it's 20 GHRP 6 threads pmsl. That's fine what you said mate.


its the new craze that those pesky kids are doing now instead of Oxy's :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> its the new craze that those pesky kids are doing now instead of Oxy's :lol:


Yeah its getting pretty popular isnt it. Mainly because its compared to HGH and is so cheap i would imagine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

I will be running this along side

100mg prop 4 week kicker.

1g of test.

400mg of tren e.

25mcg t3 for the course.

2.5mg letro eod.

Might run some Winnie at 50mg towards the end of the cycle.

Lookin to get some mast e into the cycle.

What you boys reckon 400mg??

I did say in my welcome post I've been viewing uk-m for years and posting on ugm. So not a novice poster after advice on oxys I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yes masteron at that dose is fine .. i got some my self  love that stuff


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Cheers. I'll go with that then mate.


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mattyboo9 said:


> Plan on starting with 3x100mcg shots
> 
> upon waking.
> 
> ...


sorri but im a complete novice to this but could you not do juat a 300mcg shot at in one once a day?

again sorri if it sounds stupid just like to no


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

shadow23 said:


> sorri but im a complete novice to this but could you not do juat a 300mcg shot at in one once a day?
> 
> again sorri if it sounds stupid just like to no


No mate, it is better to spread them out because of the half life of the ghrp, this is why people do 3 shots usually roughly around 4 or so hours apart......


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> No mate, it is better to spread them out because of the half life of the ghrp, this is why people do 3 shots usually roughly around 4 or so hours apart......


ok sorri just got a little confused. like i said complete novice to ghrp thort it would be the same as taking aas (jab whys) dont ask why lol

thanx for that tho


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

i cant find a thread on how to use this stuff eg how to draw up if ur using them little all in one pins as u cant change the tip after pressing through the rubber surely it will be blunted slightly, someone mentioned removing the rubber to draw up but surely this could cause pathogens and bacteria to easy get invovled. sorry to hjack but would apreciate a little run through of the how to


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you get use to it mate.. just have to push it in a bit harder lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

U can buy slin pins and separate barrels.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok nice one kezz. and cheers matty.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

it really doesnt blunt it much i yous the same pin 3 times a day for a week i just throw it back in the fridge when im finished


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

They are so small the pins are OK, normally don't feel a thing sometimes it give a slight pain but nothing you can't handle lol


----------

